# Adolf Gallands BMW 328



## Connor2000 (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi guys new user here. So I just completed a fascinating book called A HIGHER CALL, it***8217;s about a WW2 German pilot Franz Stigler who saved an American bomber crew piloted by Charlie Brown. Anyway in the book it mentions that Luftwaffe ace Adolf Galland used his personal BMW sports car as the fighter wing JG44s staff car. But I cannot find any information on the car and wether it survived the war or was destroyed. I figured this would be a good place to start in finding any information on the car. Thank you in advance for any help!


----------

